# Hello from a complete newbie from Italy



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to archery and to AT...Don't try to learn too much too soon or overthink things, just focus on your form right now and everything else will fall into place...don't ask how I know...lol!!


----------



## kurgan (Sep 16, 2013)

ye, I'm already trying to be patient when I'm on the field and follow the whole learning path, but it's so hard not to go on the net and look for vids and not to read forums and articles.
one thing I'm sure is that I'm in for the fun and I'm not concerned about not being a pro at the end of the course! this is something that I want to learn well and in the right way.
but... well, that "thng" sound the bow does when you release the arrow is addicting!

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Emiliano.


----------



## kurgan (Sep 16, 2013)

thanks Tim!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

